# chukars?



## Vizsla2002 (Nov 5, 2019)

Im not going to ask you to give me your honey hole or anything like that but I'm looking for more spots to find some chukars. I've been hunting them in a few places but i can't seem to find them this year. anyone have any places that they would be willing to tell me about?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Where have you been hunting? Are you hunting with a dog? If yes, how old/experienced/trained is the dog? 

My Utah chukar experience and info is all getting pretty dated, 4 years now, but I can't imagine that those spots are completely devoid of birds. 

I see your in Davis county, so are you hunting out towards the West desert?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

South side of the Book Cliffs.

Bring extra boots 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

PM sent.


----------



## bwighthunter (Nov 26, 2017)

I would also be interested in getting into chukar. I am fairly new as a hunter in Utah and don't know where to get started.


----------



## fatbikehunter (Nov 16, 2019)

west desert mountains near guzzlers or water sources which are located near cliffs and or rocky areas. higher you climb the better. Stansburys and west


----------

